# Help! 2000 passat v6 computer flooded...



## accessnone (Mar 3, 2010)

I tried to search for a similar topic, failed. If this is a redundant post, please point me to the right one.
My 2000 Passat v6 flooded in the last storm we had.. the passenger side seat area is all flooded, the computer is shot. At first an error popped up on the dashboard: Electronic Differential Lock. After we contacted insurance, they took it to a shop, declared the car totaled and refused to fix anything (said it would cost $7000+)..... I took the car back, took the seats out, carpet out and got to the computer.
Here are the questions i have:
1. What is this particular computer called?
2. What is a fair price for a used one?
3. Which year/model vehicles can i get a computer from that would be interchangeable with mine?
4. It seems the water is coming in from the firewall.... Any ideas on where??
I did some research and seems that there were a few recalls associated with this. Possibly the Pollen Filter seal? The 2000 was not affected by this.
Thank you in advance.
Here are a few pictures of the problem:


----------



## jonathan878 (Mar 5, 2010)

*Re: Help! 2000 passat v6 computer flooded... (accessnone)*

That looks like the transmission control module if it's on the right side of the car. The comfort control module is on the left side in the same sort of position and is responsible for power locks, alarm, windows, etc.. Does the transmission still work?


----------



## accessnone (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Help! 2000 passat v6 computer flooded... (jonathan878)*

Ok. Yes. the "Electronic Differential lock" came on first. before it got taken to the shop. 
Currently there are no error codes, and the car does not start (it does crank). 
the battery has been disconnected and comp removed.

Ok i found where the leak is coming from.. it was a faulty gasket around the pollen filter holder... yay. There was a buildup of dirt/leaves etc behind the unit and the gasket had become saturated and warped.


_Modified by accessnone at 7:25 PM 3-5-2010_


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: Help! 2000 passat v6 computer flooded... (jonathan878)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jonathan878* »_That looks like the transmission control module

That's because it is. A new one is about $1400. I'm pretty sure it's compatible with any B5 Passat or A4, and the same MY A6s. Just make sure the part number (8D0927156AS) matches. I'm not sure if the last letter (S) has to match or not.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: Help! 2000 passat v6 computer flooded... ()*

http://www.car-part.com
125.00
dry it all up with a fan ASAP!
put in the new module
go to dealer and get recall done


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: Help! 2000 passat v6 computer flooded... (Slimjimmn)*

Just take it to VW and have them do the P9 recall. They will pay for a new TCM because the damage was directly caused by the sunroof drains and pollen filter housing seal. You may even get a new carpet out of the deal too. I have done over 100 of these recalls and any components damaged due to the recall are covered under the recall.

Step one. Call your local dealer.
Step two. If the service manager says it's not covered, open a claim with VW.
I got a free seat cushion, cover and heater element on my 97 Audi A4 last month. There is no recall on them like there is for the Passats and the heater burned my girls leg. I opened a customer service claim with Audi and got a free lower seat. 
VW is very aware that flooding is happening and wiping out TCM's. If your windows start acting funny too, you may get a new comfort module. It's located on the drivers side floor.


----------



## 2001 Variant (May 27, 2007)

*Re: Help! 2000 passat v6 computer flooded... (accessnone)*

So your insurance totaled the car, paid you off and you bought the car back at salvage value for a few hundred bucks? That's a genius move








If you can't get the issue resolved via the recall mentioned above you should be able to find a used TCM from a salvage yard or online. There should be plenty around. You'll need a service tool (at the dealer or VAG-COM which you can buy or find someone on here who has it) to code the new control module. As said before make sure you get a module with the same part number.
Before you install it make absolutely sure that your leak is fixed and also allow the wiring to dry.
You'll be able to salvage the carpet if you didn't leave it in the car for too long. The carpet itself will dry fairly quickly even if you don't remove it completely but you have to take the padding underneath out and let that dry very well. Also Lysol it to prevent any kind of growth. Check the other floor areas of the car as well as there are some connecting tunnels that can channel water into the other parts of the car. You might not be able to tell from the top of the carpet if the water got soaked up by the padding. If you don't catch it it will rot.


----------

